# Rottweiler pedigree?



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok, if I'm looking up a pedigree, and all the dogs are SchH titled, but I can't find the mother is this bad? She was imported recently but most of the others were too but befre her... I looked them up on pedigree database. Are there any other websites to look up pedigrees? She wouldn't be on AKC, would she?Thanks for help!!


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Take a look at pawvillage.com. There are a lot of Rott pedigrees.


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Any other sites?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Where were the parents bred? Without names, etc. I can't do anything. With names I can look through the German / Swiss / Austrian, etc. sites.


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Here are the parents and I think both were bred in Germany.

INDRA VOM SCHWAIGER WAPPEN
ADRK No.: 113234
DOB: August 18, 2006
Sire: Amigo Vom Schwaiger Wappen
Dam: Tamina Vom Kummelsee
Hips: HD-
SchH/VPG II, AD



QUAID VOM HAUSE ENZIAN
ADRK No.: 108715
AKC No.: WS24366501
DOB: September 22, 2003
Sire: Orlando vom Hause Neubrand
Dam: Hyra vom Hause Enzian
Hip Rating: HD-
SchH/VPG III, IPO III, FH1, BH, AD, ZtP, Gek.b. May 13, 2009 Int./Dt. ADRK/VDH/LUX-CH, Belgium Klub Winner â€˜07


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

That should produce a nice pup. I think that's the same Quaid that was in AZ for awhile. From what I've heard and this is only heresay, Amigo Schwaiger wappen was more showy than worker. He wasn't know to produce real hard dog but they looked nice. Zico schwaiger wappen was a better producer of working dogs. I've not heard anything on Indra, she's VPGII so that's enough of an indicator that you might be able to do schH with one of those pups.



Hillary Hamilton said:


> Here are the parents and I think both were bred in Germany.
> 
> INDRA VOM SCHWAIGER WAPPEN
> ADRK No.: 113234
> ...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I guess you have to take into consideration the age of the female!!

Here's a thread:

http://www.nuss-rottweiler.de/indra.html
http://www.rottweiler-erhardt.net/monatshunde/archiv2007/quaid-dateien/quaid.html 

If I can help further, please shout out!


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I wish folks would use better pictures when showing their dogs. she looks very long and odd in the one picture.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> I wish folks would use better pictures when showing their dogs. she looks very long and odd in the one picture.



Alot of the schwaiger wappen dogs are ugly. They've been breeding mostly for work ability


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

To a point, as is said form meets function. We can have good looking gsd's and mals that have excellent drives why not for the rottweiler?

I can't really say much as the photo is just terrible and badly presents the dog. That was more my point, the splayed weird stance and angle does nothing for the dog. I just want decent side shots of the bitch. I think the way they shot the photo and the way they have her standing is a poor choice is all. I actually like how most of the schwaiger wappen dogs look.

I tend to avoid looking at dogs from that line though simply because I try to avoid dogs everyone and their cousins nephew has in their pedigree. (mambo) Yes great dog and all but everyone has him in their lines.


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.vomfloodrottweilers.com/litters.html Here's better pic of her.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: We can have good looking gsd's and mals that have excellent drives why not for the rottweiler?

Mals are good looking ??

On the other hand, I don't like her pedigree so much. I really enjoyed the fact that their faith in their dogs swimming ability demands flotation devices in a ****ing pool.

Try elsewhere. : )


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Uhm yes "Get your holiday pups today!"....what? I was liking the sound of the breeding better until I went to the website. But that's just me, I don't care how nice the breeder is i see "holiday puppies" tacked on something and I go the other way.

Also they have the info on her elbows if the other site listed is correct. I'm just slightly mystified as to why they don't think those results aren't important as well. She is listed as ED frei why not advertise that on your site. HD isn't the only thing that's important. same for the sire.

Have they gotten her listed with the AKC? What papers will the puppies be getting?
What progey does he have behind him? Does he produce well?

Sorry their presentation just bewilders me a bit


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Longwoods message board had a Rott doing ring named Texas. Maybe you look at that dogs pedigree.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> To a point, as is said form meets function. We can have good looking gsd's and mals that have excellent drives why not for the rottweiler?


There are good looking rottie with all the proper drives... most people just don't know where to look. :-D


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah...that website put me off big time. BUT I'm not the one buying a puppy. Me personally would look elsewhere. 

Courtney


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

The Mum's pedigree is mostly show dogs (Amigo, Mambo, Rick, Balou). The Dad's pedigree is a little more interesting, but it's not a pedigree that you would expect to produce working champions.

Saying that, Dad has SchH3/VPG3 and Mum has SchH2/VPG2, so you might get a pup that could do sport.


----------

